# Is the Lasiodora parahybana an Old world or New world T



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey all

I'm get some Lasiodora parahybana slings this week and im doing my research tm.

So can anyone tell me if the Salmon pink Birdeater is an Old world or New world T and how its venom differs from a G.rosea (i know it differs from person to person) but is its venom more potent? and what do you think the average effects are?


Thankies!


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

The lasiodora parahybana is a new world spider m8.


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

voyagerxp said:


> The lasiodora parahybana is a new world spider m8.


Ah thats great, just gotta watch for those hairs and the mechnical damage when they're older, thought its venom would rape me sideways if i ever got unlucky =P


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

Well my lasiodora parahybana is 15 years old and she's a big girl with big fangs. I was bitten when she was a juvi and it felt like a bee sting but i would not want to get bitten now. She is also a big hair flicker and will flick at me if i go near her.

Here is my big girl.










And pick of the fangs on her last molt and her fangs are bigger now.


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Woah wow yeah i dnt wish to get bitten however big they are, im plannin on rasing a female as a display T, one day ill find the perfect tank but as they're slings i got some time!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

these make excellent display Ts as they're out so much saying "look how big I am" and at 10" leg span that's pretty big. They're also great eaters which should please your mates. The mechanical bite and the hairs are the things to be aware of but I've known a number of L. parahybana that have been quite comfortable with handling. Its not something I do, but it looks impressive when someone with the sense and confidence does so.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

I've never known anyone who's actually been bitten to refer to it as a bee sting...

Beautiful tarantulas though, but yes, they are a New World species.


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah thanks guys, it was the venom i was worried bout i think id rather be flicked at, than be bitten by an old world T lol


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Splyzer said:


> Yeah thanks guys, it was the venom i was worried bout i think id rather be flicked at, than be bitten by an old world T lol


Honestly, I'd rather take a hit from my P.murinus again than take a faceful of T.blondi hairs... 

L.parahybana, as Phil said, make great display pets, and, to a lesser extent, can be handled if you choose to and get them accustomed.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

New world indeed and i have had the unfortunate experience of getting the hairs stuck in my arms so be careful


----------

